# Looking for 2210 Wheels



## Ofcmark (Sep 3, 2004)

Dose anyone have or know where I can get a used set of wheels for my 2210? I want to have an extra set so I can run ag tires
Any suggestion would be helpful


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

The 2210 has only been out for just a few years, so I doubt if there are too many used rims yet. Your best bet is to find somebody who has had both ag and turf tires on seperate rims and just wants to stick with one set of tires. Searching ebay or asking if anyone has any for sale on the various tractor forums might be a start. Check at your local dealers, also. I would think they would be hard to find at this point in time. Good luck.


----------



## Ofcmark (Sep 3, 2004)

Mow,

Would there be an after market company that sells wheels. My dealer wants 94.60 each for new wheels.

Thanks


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ofcmark _
> *Mow,
> 
> Would there be an after market company that sells wheels. My dealer wants 94.60 each for new wheels.
> ...


Ouch! I did some searching, but I didn't have any luck on the 2210 rims.


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

The stock 2210 wheels are 9.5"x12". You might want to consider a 10.5"x12" wheel that was used on the 420/430 JD garden tractors. These are still available from JD for $86 and they are 1" wider than the stock wheels. JD part number AM101523. You occasionally see them go across eBay.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello Guy`s , I don`t mean to look to dum , but what is the 2210,
do U have a pic . . I dont have any parts , just wanted to see what it is . Thanks


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is horseman's 2210 Don.

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v185/kurt_co/tractors/side.jpg>


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Jody , I like that , alot . I`ve wished lots of times that I would have bought a bigger one . The only hydralics mine has is the Deck and power steering. Its about 4 years old now , My first Diesel Mower , JD , I like it , just wish it was bigger.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

<IMG SRC=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v185/kurt_co/tractors/side.jpg>
Idrove past our local JD Dealer today , there set a 2210, Ill try to stop by there , I`m almost affraid to stop . I really like it !!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Having just spent $75 each for USED alloy wheels for a '97 mini-van for snow tires, your Deere dealer's price doesn't sound that bad.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice tractor.

Curious....what's that tiny rig parked behind the box blade?

Interesting, what ever it is.

Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Nice tractor.
> 
> Curious....what's that tiny rig parked behind the box blade?
> ...


It looks to me to be one of those little electric cars for kids you might find at Wal-Mart, although i don't think i have see that particular model. It looks like maybe it is a jeep or truck and it has larger tires than the ones i have seen. I have been lookiing to get the granddaughters one this summer and that looks a little bigger than what i have seen. They have a nice little John Deere rig although with them being girls ( and precious ones at that) i will probably get the Barbie one.


----------

